# What's your pick for best fish porn?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Strictly talking fly fishing here. I have Nervous Water, Geofish, and Waypoints. I like them, but they get bogged down on the characters and locations a little too much for me. Sometimes I just wanna see folks catch fish for an hour!


----------

